# High season camping



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

We’ll be touring the UK from late May till early August. To start our trip off we’ve booked a park just outside the LEZ in Denham for the first week in June, as our MH is a 2000 model and doesn’t pass the emission standards. After a week seeing the sights of London we’re taking off around the UK in a clockwise direction. 

I’m fully aware that it’s the high season and was wondering if there was any great need to book parks for the remainder of our trip in advance? We don’t intend staying at places for any length of time as we’ve got a lot to see.

Any help as always will be greatly appreciated.

Mick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you can manage without a fully facilitated campsite, I'd recommend you join either the Caravan Club or the Caravanning and Camping Club.

They each have literally thousands of small sites, CLs and CSs. Mostly on farms.

They will always provide fresh water and the facility to empty grey and black waste tanks. Many now have additional facilities too.

Usually considerably cheaper than big sites and almost always not necessary to book - just phone ahead on the day.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback Tony. it looks like I'll be joining the CC and C&CC clubs.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't have the figures with me at the moment but from memory, I think the CC has 2500+ CLs and the C&CC has 1500+ CSs.

Both CLs and CSs operate to the same rules and most of the time you wouldn't know which one you're on.

For a 2 month trip it may not be necessary to join both clubs but to do so would obviously give you more choice.

If you're into sat navs, they can all be downloaded.

There are around 3700 CL/CS reviews here on the MHF Campsite Database.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The [email protected] also run temporary holiday sites for members only during peak season.These are normally on a commercial site with all the facilities and much cheaper.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> The [email protected] also run temporary holiday sites for members only during peak season.These are normally on a commercial site with all the facilities and much cheaper.


We use the C&CC run temporary holiday rallies during peak summer season in the UK - from around first or second week in July, until the end of August (school holidays).

Not only are they superb value, but most offer the ultimate flexibility - ie absolutely no need to book, just turn up - stay a night or a fortnight!

And always friendly, although ones we've been to have been on field sites, rather than commercial venues - but great locations nonetheless - highly recommended.

Mike


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Well it appears that we won't have a problem which is fantastic. The last thing we wanted was to feel like we'd lost our freedom to move around when we felt like it.
Over here during the peak season there are very few places around that would be able to accommodate you on a days notice.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Agree with the THS which CC also run, but with them you have to book.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are here until early August your should be OK upto mid July when the schools break up for holidays. You only need to worry about mid July onwards as thats when the families go camping.

As others have said the temporary holiday sites are fantastic. They're always in interesting places but they might not be where you want to go to.

The CLs and CSs are also fantastic but are quite small so in a busy place you might not get on.

As a backup you could also look at UK Campsite which is a resource of lots of sites all over the country.

Have a great trip I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too would recommend that UK Campsites as well as the CC and C and CC would be a place to start. At least you would get hold of telephone numbers to just ring in advance to check out availability.

Have fun and enjoy our beautiful UK.

Jenny


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Friday and Saturday nights can be difficult in popular places so you might want to consider booking for those.
Good luck and have a great time. There are some wonderful places to see.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

The Camping and Caravanning Club offer temporary membership for overseas visitors

C&CC overseas membership

I don't know if the Caravan club offer a similar deal but their more popular club sites are often full at weekends

Steve


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback everyone, it's reassuring to know we shouldn't have to many issues finding a place to park for the night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Agree about the CL sites they are brilliant. You could also try a bit of wild / free camping if a good spot presents itself.

Certainly in the more rural and remote parts of the UK there are some great places to stop for a night or two. I live in the North Yorkshire Dales and also not too far from the Lake district and Scotland. It's dead easy wild camping in those places.

Im not sure if Im allowed to do a link but google wildcamping UK and all will be revealed.


----------



## Autourer (May 28, 2011)

Hi Barry,

Yes I know the site you referred to, I'm actually a member and have downloaded the waypoints. Not to sure about a lot of the locations though, I had a look at them on Google Earth many left a lot to be desired.
If we come across any spots that look ok and where other motorhomes are parked for the night we may consider it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good point. Some people will park anywhere. Always best to google earth them first o have a plan b


----------

